# We got robbed the other day!



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Came home the other day to find our house had been burglarized. The @ssholes ransacked the entire house looking for money and gold. They stole the usual stuff PS3, Wii, iPods, jewelry and worst of all my camera backpack that had about $15,000 worth of photo gear in it! Looks like I won’t be posting any photos for a little while. Now I get to have fun with my insurance company! I wish I hadn’t taken Lux to work with me that day.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

that really sux.... same thing happened to my friends sister and her husband... kicked in the front door, backed a truck in the garage and shut the door.. loaded up the truck w/ TVs, laptops, computers, jewelry, and worst of all... all his guns..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so so sorry. That really sucks  Some A holes tried to rob me twice a few years ago too. They wanted my garden. We grow medical. They came over the fence and tried to kill my poor Marley with a baseball bat. He grabbed it ended up breaking two teeth. As soon as Ryan was at the back door with the shot gun they ran like hell. They came back the next day and kicked in my back door trying to home invade me when Ryan was at work. I let Marley out and he chased them off, but I've never been so scared in my life. I thought they were gunna come in and shoot me. Then some one was trying to steal baby Dosia. We caught him trying to pull him through the fence and Marley went insane.
People suck get a life and a job and buy your own stuff. We work hard for what we have.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i am so, so, sorry. What a complete violation home burglary is. 
I honestly dont know what to say, I getting upset here myself. So sorry brother, sincerely.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Ahwww that really sucks im so sorry!


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

That really sucks....what is wrong with the world we live in.....all the time hear bout stuff like that... hope everything things goes ok


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

That is just awful ! So sorry this happened to you


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

man I am really sorry to hear this. lets hope they catch the people responsible and you get all your stuff back.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aww man thats bad.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear - people can suck, wtf??? At least you and Lux were some place else safe, you never know what ppl can do these days. There's some crazies out there


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh sorry man that really does suck.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dang Elvis.. sorry to hear this happened to you! Good luck with the ins co. I hope everything works out for you! Sucks about the camera, especially! Keep us posted, please.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear man... It's always a low blow when you take a loss, but hopefully your insurance can help out a bit, I know some possessions just have no monetary value.. But karma's a *****


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Nothing worse than a thief!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

werd... i've never had my house broken into *knocks on wood*.. but my car came up missing, then stripped..


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My greatest fear is home invasion. I worry when I go out that someone will break in and steal the dogs.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I just hope they do it when Im home, come on in, I have several friends waiting inside for you and twitchy fingers, give me a reason....


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

oooo man, that soooo sux! I am so very sorry. good luck with everything.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

FloorCandy said:


> My greatest fear is home invasion. I worry when I go out that someone will break in and steal the dogs.


Mine too. Jeremy is working nights and I am at home with the kids and I am just waiting for something to happen. One reason I love having Snoop right now. That boy is on his A game when it comes to noises outside.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Mine too. Jeremy is working nights and I am at home with the kids and I am just waiting for something to happen. One reason I love having Snoop right now. That boy is on his A game when it comes to noises outside.


Lady made me feel so safe, I always said I pity anyone who tried to take "her" pug. She used to go out and patrol the yard at regular intervals. It was an unexpected attribute in a pittie, but now I miss it so much, I always felt safe.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

wow im so sorry elvis ive never been robbed(knocks on wood)
but im glade you 2 are safe id rather have my dog with me then worry something will happen to my dog while im at work and she tries to defend the house-people are mean and nasty and have no regard for some one elses dog when it comes to robbing a house....
good luck with the insurance agency


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

We just had ADT installed a few mths ago b/c I was afraid someone would come in, in spite of the dogs. I was afraid some fool would be willing to hurt my girls for my stuff.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Mine too. Jeremy is working nights and I am at home with the kids and I am just waiting for something to happen. One reason I love having Snoop right now. That boy is on his A game when it comes to noises outside.


OMG it almost happened to me right after we put Mack Truck down. They actually kicked in my back door. My heart was pounding I thought I was gunna get shot. Thank God for my Marley


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear I am just glad no one was home and you guys are okay.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

dam always sucks to hear when people who dont want to work go and steal someone else property, I feel for man it happened to me and it sucks. If you Pawn shop around check them at least for you camera equipment and and anything else electic or jewelery. Good luck and I hope your insurance company work with you..


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That really sucks. At least you have insurance, and I personally would be glad Lux was with you because you know he's safe. You can replace material possessions, and hopefully you can find a way to restore your sense of security eventually.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

That sucks! We were robbed right after we moved to our house. We have a detached shop/garage and they took about $5000 in my husbands contractor tools. Thankfully we weren't depending on his tile business at the time because we would have been screwed. Turns out it was the old renters' son who had a key (learned our lesson to ALWAYS change the locks when you move to a new place). The idiot came back 7 months later and tried to do it again. This time we had our security system in place and had changed the locks and gotten Loki who was 9 months old at the time. Thanks to Loki and our double deadbolt locks (need a key to unlock from inside and out) we caught the jerk. 

Just this past week I have become a victim of identity theft thanks to a data leak from our old mortgage lender. It's hard to say which is more disturbing, someone phsyically ransacking my property or someone parading around pretending to be me so they can open up countless credit cards in my name. Either way, I felt violated both times.


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Oh no! I'm so so sorry. That really sucks  Some A holes tried to rob me twice a few years ago too. They wanted my garden. We grow medical. They came over the fence and tried to kill my poor Marley with a baseball bat. He grabbed it ended up breaking two teeth. As soon as Ryan was at the back door with the shot gun they ran like hell. They came back the next day and kicked in my back door trying to home invade me when Ryan was at work. I let Marley out and he chased them off, but I've never been so scared in my life. I thought they were gunna come in and shoot me. Then some one was trying to steal baby Dosia. We caught him trying to pull him through the fence and Marley went insane.
> People suck get a life and a job and buy your own stuff. We work hard for what we have.


damn...

knock on wood i never had anything like this happen but i did catch 2 people trying to steel my car in my old neighborheed


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear that I wish Lux was there to scare the heck out of them. I know you told me Lux hates bums so those scumbags would have been in trouble..


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i've had numerous things stolen from my dads when i lived with my parents.....worst case being a yamaha raptor 700r (first fuel injection 4 stroke racing 4-wheeler 699cc it was a beast). that's a 8000 dollar loss, that my parents didnt want to file on homeowners because their premium would go up.....so i'm just sht on paying 8000 bux. but all my bikes as a child got stolen. the thing is, my parents live in the MIDDLE of town, the drugstore is across the street, as well as all the places to eat, IGA, bank, ect ect. it was stolen on HALLOWEEN night. Where the F was the police!


----------

